# Posting this here since losers aren't active here



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 20, 2021)

To masturbate as a man is to admit you 1) have no access to pussy and 2) have no impulse control. If it's 1) it means you are a weak man and lack the resources to attract a woman. If it's 2) you are barely above an insect operating on base level stimuli and don't have the cognitive abilities for self control.

Either way you failed as a man when you decide to masturbate and to freely expel your semen for momentary pleasure means you have a sad life with nothing going on. Alexander the Great never masturbated he found someone to fuck every time he was horny. Most nights he would be too exhausted from conquering the known world to have sex. Weak men have nothing to be exhausted by they don't do anything and they don't earn their pleasure. Not a single great man in history masturbated

Edit: I seem to have offended a lot of weak men. If you want to read more about the history of masturbation or why only weak men masturbate I suggest you read Kant, Rousseau, Freud, Saint Augustine, or Jung. You are so offended by my notion that masturbation is for weak men allow the aforementioned writers tell you. You won't read them though because you are an insect that needs instant gratification.



(My own words. This is a copypasta. I do not agree that alexander or any of the non-muslil people i mentioned are great. Looking down on someone for masturbating is hypocritical, this should be motivation.)


----------



## kebabcoper (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 20, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> To masturbate as a man is to admit you 1) have no access to pussy and 2) have no impulse control. If it's 1) it means you are a weak man and lack the resources to attract a woman. If it's 2) you are barely above an insect operating on base level stimuli and don't have the cognitive abilities for self control.
> 
> Either way you failed as a man when you decide to masturbate and to freely expel your semen for momentary pleasure means you have a sad life with nothing going on. Alexander the Great never masturbated he found someone to fuck every time he was horny. Most nights he would be too exhausted from conquering the known world to have sex. Weak men have nothing to be exhausted by they don't do anything and they don't earn their pleasure. Not a single great man in history masturbated
> 
> ...


----------



## Idontknowlol (Jul 20, 2021)

I masturbate to ebony porn because in my country we have no black girls


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Jul 20, 2021)

Coomers need to rope already


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 20, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> .


Stay coping hahaha


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 20, 2021)

Idontknowlol said:


> I masturbate to ebony porn because in my country we have no black girls


Thats dumb. Just marry a black girl or something idk


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 20, 2021)

what do you think is the bigger sin? whores walking around naked or weak men masturbating??


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 20, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> what do you think is the bigger sin? whores walking around naked or weak men masturbating??


Obviously whores walking around naked. They will not even smell paradise


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 20, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Obviously whores walking around naked. They will not even smell paradise


One only affects yourself the other is on everyone. Someone sinning in private are not equals to those who do it on public


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 20, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> One only affects yourself the other is on everyone. Someone sinning in private are not equals to those who do it on public


Yeah


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CurryKing (Jul 21, 2021)

keep cooming bro


----------



## weallburninhell (Jul 21, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> To masturbate as a man is to admit you 1) have no access to pussy and 2) have no impulse control. If it's 1) it means you are a weak man and lack the resources to attract a woman. If it's 2) you are barely above an insect operating on base level stimuli and don't have the cognitive abilities for self control.
> 
> Either way you failed as a man when you decide to masturbate and to freely expel your semen for momentary pleasure means you have a sad life with nothing going on. Alexander the Great never masturbated he found someone to fuck every time he was horny. Most nights he would be too exhausted from conquering the known world to have sex. Weak men have nothing to be exhausted by they don't do anything and they don't earn their pleasure. Not a single great man in history masturbated
> 
> ...


lol no impulse control, u just have adhd hypersexual. Cant get pussy cause no girls like you. Stop making cope just girl arent attractive to you, even top model masturbate as much as they want and nothing will change, same as you just vice versa


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 22, 2021)

weallburninhell said:


> lol no impulse control, u just have adhd hypersexual. Cant get pussy cause no girls like you. Stop making cope just girl arent attractive to you, even top model masturbate as much as they want and nothing will change, same as you just vice versa


Its a copypasta you fucking idiot


----------



## Hot Neighbourhood (Jul 22, 2021)

i came as i finish reading your post


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hot Neighbourhood said:


> i came as i finish reading your post





Toodlydood said:


> Its a copypasta you fucking idiot


----------



## weallburninhell (Jul 24, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Its a copypasta you fucking idiot


nc alibi, puting "COPYPASTA" shit just because ur too moron to believe in nofap. You fucking low iq, calling me an indiot when you the one do nofap and copy paste shit you see on reddit, cause you think nofap give you super powers so posting here makes you think that u are a nofap, guru saint.


----------



## lonelystoner (Jul 24, 2021)

Idontknowlol said:


> I masturbate to ebony porn because in my country we have no black girls


Lmao


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jul 24, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> To masturbate as a man is to admit you 1) have no access to pussy and 2) have no impulse control. If it's 1) it means you are a weak man and lack the resources to attract a woman. If it's 2) you are barely above an insect operating on base level stimuli and don't have the cognitive abilities for self control.
> 
> Either way you failed as a man when you decide to masturbate and to freely expel your semen for momentary pleasure means you have a sad life with nothing going on. Alexander the Great never masturbated he found someone to fuck every time he was horny. Most nights he would be too exhausted from conquering the known world to have sex. Weak men have nothing to be exhausted by they don't do anything and they don't earn their pleasure. Not a single great man in history masturbated
> 
> ...


I'm someone who has no prob slaying yet I hate this nofap shit lol. Most of the porn I watch (when I do) is either a fantasy where I don't want to do it irl but wouldnt mind fantasizing about it OR where I just don't want to deal with women at the moment. Sex can take up alot of time and energy if you get into foreplay and building up the tension, etc. Not everyone wants to spend all that time doing all that shit lol. On top of that, alot of nofap propaganda assumes everyone who watches porn is doing it alone or is a porn addict. You may be watching porn with partners . I have plenty of times...


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jul 24, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> To masturbate as a man is to admit you 1) have no access to pussy and 2) have no impulse control. If it's 1) it means you are a weak man and lack the resources to attract a woman. If it's 2) you are barely above an insect operating on base level stimuli and don't have the cognitive abilities for self control.


stopped reading here cuz both these are true thats y i jack off everyday


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 24, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Not a single great man in history masturbated


What?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 30, 2021)

weallburninhell said:


> nc alibi, puting "COPYPASTA" shit just because ur too moron to believe in nofap. You fucking low iq, calling me an indiot when you the one do nofap and copy paste shit you see on reddit, cause you think nofap give you super powers so posting here makes you think that u are a nofap, guru saint.


Nofap = legit


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 30, 2021)

fuark good post bro. I stopped touching my dick now I am the CEO of Amazon. I am wearing Bezoz as a skinsuit as we speak. 

But seriously overmasterbation is bad, but jacking off every now and again is ok. Your not going to gain mystical powers if you engage in Nofap for a few weeks.


----------



## dnrd (Jul 30, 2021)

i heard one week of nofap makes ur gonial angle lower by one degree each time @Toodlydood


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jul 30, 2021)

And how many girls have you slayed exactly, Toody?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 31, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> fuark good post bro. I stopped touching my dick now I am the CEO of Amazon. I am wearing Bezoz as a skinsuit as we speak.
> 
> But seriously overmasterbation is bad, but jacking off every now and again is ok. Your not going to gain mystical powers if you engage in Nofap for a few weeks.


Can i have your sister?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 31, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Can i have your sister?


No


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 31, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> No


Ok, thanks. I will take care of her.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 1, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> To masturbate as a man is to admit you 1) have no access to pussy


Aka, you are an average or below average guy, bottom 70%.



Toodlydood said:


> and 2) have no impulse control.


What's the reward?



Toodlydood said:


> If it's 1) it means you are a weak man and lack the resources to attract a woman.


Resources don't attract women, but they can get you to fuck them: escorts.


Toodlydood said:


> If it's 2) you are barely above an insect operating on base level stimuli and don't have the cognitive abilities for self control.


What's the reward for self control in this case? Pointless self control = deluded self-cucking.


Nofap is fucking retarded:

1) It doesn't make you better looking.
2) It doesn't make you talented, succesfull, rich, energetic.

pointless copes of deluded people that are wasting their time with bullshit instead of finding a way to meaningfully improve themselves.


----------

